# Einstieg IT-Branche



## Morpheusus (9. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich absolviere momentan eine Ausbildung zum Kaufmann im Einzelhandel. Da ich nächstes Jahr mit meiner Ausbildung fertig werde und ich unbedingt in
die IT-Branche einsteigen möchte, wollte ich euch mal fragen, ob ihr mir Tipps / Ratschläge dazu geben könntet.

Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich nach der Ausbildung? Weiterbildung? Was kann ich mir selbst aneignen bzw. welches Wissen wäre von Vorteil?

Games Academy könnte ich mir z.B. schonmal überhaupt nicht leisten. Gibt es da Alternativen?




Viele Grüße,
Morph


----------



## Baron King Zwei (9. Dezember 2013)

du könntest ja studieren


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Dezember 2013)

Morpheusus schrieb:


> Da ich nächstes Jahr mit meiner Ausbildung fertig werde und ich unbedingt in
> die IT-Branche einsteigen möchte, wollte ich euch mal fragen, ob ihr mir Tipps / Ratschläge dazu geben könntet.
> [...]
> Games Academy könnte ich mir z.B. schonmal überhaupt nicht leisten. Gibt es da Alternativen?



Bist du dir sicher, dass du das möchtest? Wir sind nicht alle Spielemacher.


----------



## Legendary (10. Dezember 2013)

Was die Leute immer meinen...die gesamte IT Welt dreht sich nur um Spiele...

Ich bin Informatikkaufmann und betreue als Systemadministrator unser Netzwerk, manchmal ist es anstrengend aber meistens machts viel Spaß - mein Traumjob eben.


----------



## Keashaa (10. Dezember 2013)

Was verstehst du unter IT?

Hardware? Software? Firmware? Konzeption? Dokumentation? IT-gestützte Konstruktion? Bildverarbeitung? Datenbanken?

Das wäre so, als würde ich sagen "Hey, ich mag was mit Zahlen machen, wie stell ich das an?"
Und überhaupt, wenn du ohnehin weißt, dass du deine Ausbildung als Einzelhandskaufmann nicht nutzen willst, warum dann noch das Jahr vergeuden?


----------



## Saji (10. Dezember 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Und überhaupt, wenn du ohnehin weißt, dass du deine Ausbildung als Einzelhandskaufmann nicht nutzen willst, warum dann noch das Jahr vergeuden?



Weil eine spät abgebrochene Lehre immer schlechter ist als eine die man am Ende nicht nutzen oder besser gesagt diesen Beruf nicht weiter verfolgen will. Außerdem bildet eine abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung zusammen mit dem IHK- und Berufsschulzeugnis eine mittlere Reife (Realschulabschluss) wenn man das beantragt und die nötigen Noten hat; zumindest in Bayern. Ideal wenn man nur einen Quali oder schlechteres hat.

Edit: Und ja, ich kann SEHR gut verstehen das man nicht weiter im Einzelhandel bleiben will. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Dezember 2013)

Interessanter Thread. 
Habe selbst Kaufmann im Einzelhandel gelernt (als Notlösung :S) und hab jetzt 2 Jahre mit irgendwelchen Lagerjobs mein Geld verdient, da ich damals nach meiner Ausbildung von einer neuen Chefin relativ schnell gegangen wurde.

Spiele jetzt selbst mit dem Gedanken 2014 nochmal eine Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker - Anwendungsentwicklung zumachen...

Vielleicht könnten ja ein paar Leute mal Infos raushauen, was sie in der IT-Branche genau machen bzw. was sie gelernt haben und wie schwierig die Ausbildung war, bzw. auf was es in der Ausbildung vorallem ankommt. 

Edit: Jup, Einzelhandel kannste knicken, vorallem was Gehalt und Arbeitszeiten angeht (besonders in der Lebensmittelbranche.)


----------



## Legendary (10. Dezember 2013)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Spiele jetzt selbst mit dem Gedanken 2014 nochmal eine Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker - Anwendungsentwicklung zumachen...
> 
> Vielleicht könnten ja ein paar Leute mal Infos raushauen, was sie in der IT-Branche genau machen bzw. was sie gelernt haben und wie schwierig die Ausbildung war, bzw. auf was es in der Ausbildung vorallem ankommt.



Fachinformatiker in der AW ist schon recht knackig, Programmierung muss man einfach mögen und können, wir hatten bei uns einen einzigen in der Berufsschulklasse, der Java wirklich gepeilt hat. Haben "nur" Java und SQL im Fach AW gelernt, ist aber als Informatikkaufmann auch eher Nebensache.

Berufsschule im Allgemeinen war für mich die meiste Zeit bis auf AW eher ein Kinderspiel, hab Fachabitur.
Am Ende habe ich mit einem Schnitt von 1,57 und 84 Punkte gesamt in der Abschlussprüfung die Ausbildung beendet. 
IT muss man aber wie gesagt mögen - und ich liebe die Thematik. Nicht jeder spielt sich...insgesamt ist die Ausbildung schon anspruchsvoll, nix für Metzger und Einzelhandelskaufleute. :> Von letzteren haben wir mal spaßeshalber die Abschlussprüfung angesehen und uns fast totgelacht.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Dezember 2013)

Kann ich zustimmen, die EH Abschlussprüfung ist lächerlich, hab meine damals mit 88 Punkten geschafft - ohne zu lernen. 
Das AW recht knackig ist hab ich jetzt schon öfters gehört...
Wie siehts bei Systemintegration aus? Einfacher? Wie viel hat man mit Elektronik und Handwerk zu tun? Zum Beispiel löten und so einen Spaß.


----------



## Legendary (10. Dezember 2013)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich auf der kaufmännischen Schiene bin. Zumindest ausbildungstechnisch...in meiner eigentlichen Arbeit habe ich nur selten kaufmännisches zu tun, was auch gut so ist.


----------



## Zacksqout (10. Dezember 2013)

Um in der Branche einzusteigen braucht man wohl die entsprechende Ausbildung. Also Fachinformatiker lernen oder irgendwas mit Informatik studieren. Wenn du vorher eine Ausbildung im Einzelhandel gemacht hast und in die IT-Branche willst, würde ein Wirtschaftsinformatik Studium doch ziemlich passen. Kostet zwar wieder Zeit, aber wie sagt man so schön. Arbeiten kann man ja noch lang genug..wenn du nicht gerade Kinder zu ernähren hast kannste dir also damit ja Zeit lassen


----------



## Saji (10. Dezember 2013)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Edit: Jup, Einzelhandel kannste knicken, vorallem was Gehalt und Arbeitszeiten angeht (besonders in der Lebensmittelbranche.)



Aye. Hatte letztens ein Job-Angebot... 1400 Euro Brutto bei 50 Std/Woche. Überstunden sollten bereits damit abgegolten sein. Arbeitszeiten Mo bis Sa 8 bis 19Uhr.


----------



## Zacksqout (10. Dezember 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Aye. Hatte letztens ein Job-Angebot... 1400 Euro Brutto bei 50 Std/Woche. Überstunden sollten bereits damit abgegolten sein. Arbeitszeiten Mo bis Sa 8 bis 19Uhr.



Rofl, wie willst du damit später deine Familie ernähren? Oo


----------



## Legendary (10. Dezember 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Aye. Hatte letztens ein Job-Angebot... 1400 Euro Brutto bei 50 Std/Woche. Überstunden sollten bereits damit abgegolten sein. Arbeitszeiten Mo bis Sa 8 bis 19Uhr.



Ah du verdienst das gleiche wie Perle...blöd nur, dass sie ne Frau ist und im Einzelhandel arbeitet...da ist sowas ja normal. Mit SO wenig Geld würde ich in der Früh nicht mal aufstehen, Würde hin oder her.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Dezember 2013)

Du hast hier in Bayern direkt nach der Ausbildung zum Kfm im EH ca 1100-1200€ netto - gar nicht ^^
Selbst als 2. Marktleiter haste außer noch mehr arbeit nicht arg viel mehr aufm Konto.


----------



## Legendary (10. Dezember 2013)

Ja wie gesagt Perle verdient 1400 Euro brutto für 40 Stunden / Woche...also "40"...effektiv sind es doch mehr. 

Was ich verdiene verrate ich deutschlandtypisch natürlich nicht...aber es ist natürlich wesentlich mehr.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Dezember 2013)

Informatikkaufmann klingt natürlich auch nicht schlecht, werd ich mir mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## DieLutte (11. Dezember 2013)

Kommt ganz drauf an was du bis jetzt schon gemacht hast.
 -Wenn du Abi oder Fachabi hast ist studieren natürlich eine schöne Sache für den einstieg .

 -Ansonsten gibt es einige Ausbildungen in dem Bereich einige wurden ja schon aufgezählt ich werde die wichtigsten trotzdem nochmal nennen
      -Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung (Der klassische Programmierer)
      -Fachinformatiker Systemintegration (Größtenteils Administrative aufgaben und aufbauen von IT Infrastruktur)
      -IT Systemelektroniker (Ähnlich dem FA Systemintegration nur mit mehr Elektrotechnik)
      -IT Systemkaufmann (Vertrieb und Beratung von IT-Produkten)

 -Zusätzlich gibt es noch die Möglichkeit über eine schulische Ausbildung bei der du gleich ein Fachabi mit bekommst erst mal in den Bereich ein zu steigen. 
 Dabei musst du dich allerdings darauf einstellen, dass du anschließend noch eine Betriebliche Ausbildung in den oben genannten Berufen machen musst. Jedoch kannst du diese Ausbildung oft verkürzen.


Ich persönlich bin von der Realschule gekommen hab eine schulische Ausbildung als Staatlich geprüfter Kaufmännischer Assistent für Datenverarbeitung gemacht  um anschließend eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung zu machen.
Die Ausbildung war durch die Kenntnisse aus der schulischen Ausbildung ein klacks . Jetzt arbeite ich seid ein paar Jahren als Softwareentwickler.

Stell dich aber darauf ein, dass IT in den seltensten Fällen was mit Spielen zu tun hat.


----------



## Lorachil (11. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
mich würde zuerst mal interessieren was sich Morpheus unter IT Branche vorstellt. Möglichkeiten wurden genügend genannt. 
Je nach Berufsfeld sind auch die Arbeitszeiten / Bereitschaften usw. interessant. 24 x 7  x 365 bis "nine to five" ist alles drin.
Bin selber "Quersinsteiger" Lehre -> Fachabi - > Arbeiten -> Studium -> Business Intelligence. 
LG


----------



## vollmi (17. Dezember 2013)

Dann gibts da noch die Automatisationsbranche. Also Speicherprogrammierbare Steuerungen.
Da ist es dann allerdings von vorteil wenn man schon ein Bein in der Industrie hat.

Ich bin da auch eher reingerutscht. Gelernt hatte ich Elektromechaniker. Allerdings war die Programmierung von Automatiksystemen schon länger ein Hobby davor und irgendwann hab ich für n Bekannten was programmiert der davon so angetan war, dass mir kurz danach n Angebot in diese Branche zu wechseln und mit meinem Hobby Geld zu verdienen ins Haus flatterte. Und ich machs immernoch gerne.

Heut mache ich neben der Softwareentwicklung auch die Inbetriebnahme der gesamten Anlage. Wenn man dazu bereit ist also regelmässig auch auf Montage zu gehen in die Emirate, USA, Skandinavien etc. Dann kann man auch echt gut verdienen. Ohne diesen Job würd ich vermutlich im eigenen Land versauern.

Sind halt ganz andere Programmiersysteme als auf IBM Rechnern.



mfG René


----------



## Legendary (17. Dezember 2013)

Er hat sich eh nicht mehr gemeldet, fakto also scheinbar auch kein Interesse mehr, man kann ja schließlich nicht spielen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Dezember 2013)

Dafür hab ich weiter recherchiert und hau die Tage mal einen großen Schwung Bewerbungen als FI in Systemintegration raus. Mal schaun ob sich jemand erbarmt.


----------



## ZAM (17. Dezember 2013)

DieLutte schrieb:


> -Ansonsten gibt es einige Ausbildungen in dem Bereich einige wurden ja schon aufgezählt ich werde die wichtigsten trotzdem nochmal nennen
> -Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung (Der klassische Programmierer)
> -Fachinformatiker Systemintegration (Größtenteils Administrative aufgaben und aufbauen von IT Infrastruktur)
> -IT Systemelektroniker (Ähnlich dem FA Systemintegration nur mit mehr Elektrotechnik)
> -IT Systemkaufmann (Vertrieb und Beratung von IT-Produkten)



Informatikkaufmann gibt es auch noch, zumindest gab es das "zu meiner Zeit" *g* noch als Ausbildungsberuf. Mit dem langweiligen Mist habe ich auch mangels Stellen-Alternativen damals angefangen, nach etwas über einem Jahr dann aber glücklicherweise die Möglichkeit gefunden, mit einer FIAW-Azubi-Stelle zu beginnen. Das hat eindeutig mehr Spaß gemacht, als der trockene, kaufmännische Teil.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Dezember 2013)

So langsam komm ich mir blöd vor, dass ich Informatik studieren. ^^


----------



## Legendary (17. Dezember 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mit dem langweiligen Mist habe ich auch mangels Stellen-Alternativen damals angefangen, nach etwas über einem Jahr dann aber glücklicherweise die Möglichkeit gefunden, mit einer FIAW-Azubi-Stelle zu beginnen. Das hat eindeutig mehr Spaß gemacht, als der trockene, kaufmännische Teil.



Vielen lieben Dank!


----------



## ZAM (17. Dezember 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank!



Das erste Jahr ist doch eh gleich.


----------



## Thoor (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann dir leider nur Auskunft geben was die Schweiz betrifft, denke aber das wird in DE nicht gross anders sein.

Als erstes vorneweg: Meiner Meinung nach sind diese ganzen "Game Academys" und "Gamedesign" Schulen einfach nur Bauernfängerei und Schrott. Wenn mans wirklich zu was bringen will braucht man ne gute Grundausbildung mit der entsprechenden Weiterbildung. Ich selbst habe in der Schweiz 3 Jahre eine kaufmännische Ausbildung absolviert und bin jetzt seit 3 Jahren (1 Jahr muss ich noch  ) an einer Zweitausbildung zum Informatiker mit Fachrichtung Systemtechnik / Netzwerkdesign. Diese Fachrichtung ist wie der Name schon sagt mehr Richtung Netzwerke, Server in Betrieb nehmen, Konzepte entwickeln, Hardware konfigurieren etc. 

Die andere Fachrichtung wäre die Applikationsentwicklung. Dort lernst du dann die Grundzüge von diversen Progrpammiersrachen (C#, C++, Java, etc.). Darauf kannst du dann sicherlich eine entsprechende Weiterbildung machen die Richtung Games geht. Aber gleicht von vorne weg in diese Richtung zu stossen halte ich persönlich für falsch. Aber da du schon ne kaufmännische Ausbildung hast kann ich dir echt nur raten was in Richtung Wirtschaftsinformatik zu machen... Dort kann man (glaubt man aktuellen Studien / Wirtschaftsberichten) richtig, richtig, richtig dick Kohle scheffeln.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Dezember 2013)

Dann läufts bei dir eigentlich genauso wie ichs mir vorstell Thoor. 
Hier in Deutschland schimpft sich die Fachrichtung Systemtechnik / Netzwerkdesign halt Systemintegration.

Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal das ich bei einem der Arbeitgeber erstmal ein Praktikum bekomme, und wenns mir gar nicht zusagt...ja dann....dann hab ich ein kleines Problem.


----------



## Thoor (17. Dezember 2013)

Also die ersten zwei Jahre fand ich relativ öde... war hatl vorallem auch Office, Access und andere Datenbanken und so Zeuchs... aber seitm Sommer ists jetzt eigentlich vorallem Serverintegration, Netzwerkrealisationen etc... läuft würd ich sagen 

Viel Erfolg mit den Bewerbungen und allfälligen Praktiken mein Humeplchen  Wird schon schief gehen


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Dezember 2013)

Danke. 
Wenns hier nix wird, zieh ich halt zu dir in die Schweiz.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. Februar 2014)

Mal ein kleines Update von mir falls es überhaupt irgendend jemanden interessiert. 

Erstes Bewerbungsgespräch hinter mir und ich erfahr Mitte/Ende Februar ob ich zum Probearbeiten geladen werde.
Morgen und Montag stehn noch mal 2 Vorstellungsgespräche an.
Bei ca 15 anderen Firmen warte ich noch auf Rückmeldung... :3


----------



## myadictivo (6. Februar 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Was die Leute immer meinen...die gesamte IT Welt dreht sich nur um Spiele...
> 
> Ich bin Informatikkaufmann und betreue als Systemadministrator unser Netzwerk, manchmal ist es anstrengend aber meistens machts viel Spaß - mein Traumjob eben.



da fragt man sich halt, warum man ne ausbildung zum normalen kaufmann-einzelhandel macht, wenn man interesse an IT-sparte hat. da gibts immerhin auch einige ausbildungsberufe.
und mit ner einfachen fort/weiterbildung wirds da nicht hinhauen.

wobei mein erster bildungsweg IT-systemkaufmann war und ich heilfroh bin, das ganze nicht bis zum ende durchgezogen zu haben 

edit : upps..sollte erstmal meinen kaffee trinken und den thrad zuende lesen ^^


----------



## myxir21 (6. Februar 2014)

Wer sich jeweils bei mir für eine Informatikausbildung bewirbt und angibt später in die Gameindustrie wechseln zu wollen, fällt meistens sofort durch. Das was die Leute jeweils wollen ist das erstellen  von Models oder kreativen Design. Da müssen sie aber eine Ausbildung im grafischen Bereich machen.... informatiker in der Gamebranche beschäftigen sich oftmals nur mit Code und komplizierten mathematischen Algorithmen und haben herzlich wenig mit der Vorstellung vieler jungen Leute die Gameentwickler werden möchten zu tun. 

Auch wer gerne an Computer arbeiten möchte, ist in der Informatik eher falsch. Gerade auf höherem Level. Wer allerdings ein Faible für Logik. Komplexe Abläufe, scheinbar unlösbare Aufgaben mag und vernetzt denken kann, der ist hier richtig. Ein sehr gutes Verständnis für Mathematik ist am Anfang unwichtig, später aber zwingend.

Ich selber habe eine Ausbildung gemacht als Informatiker und Anschliessend einen Hochschulabschluss (Ingenieur)nachgelegt. Dauer: ca 8 Jahre (schnellster normal möglicher Weg). Schweizer Ausbildungsmodell. Am Anfang war es ziemlich so wie sich viele vorstellen: An PC's rumdrücken und schrauben. Damit war allerdings recht schnell Schluss. Dann gehts weiter mit Theorie, komplexen Problemen und generell sehr viel Hirnarbeit. Gewürzt mit teilweise ziemlich komplexer Wirtschaftstheorie

Wichtig ist schonmal den Begriff Informatik zu verstehen. Denn Informatik ist nicht gleich Computer. Informatik und Computer passt in etwa so zusammen wie Architekt und Maurerkelle.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Februar 2014)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Auch wer gerne an Computer arbeiten möchte, ist in der Informatik eher falsch.



Veto! Es spielt eine Rolle ob man in die Wirtschaft gehen will oder in die Forschung.


----------



## myxir21 (6. Februar 2014)

Ja kann sein. Ich arbeite zwar in der Wirtschaft, da aber eher in einem wissenschaftlichen Bereich...

Dennoch stelle ich oft fest, dass vor allem viele Junge die gerne mit Computern arbeiten möchten, in einem kaufmännischen oder einem Verkaufsberuf besser aufgehoben wären, da ihre Vorstellungen da eher erfüllt werden.


----------



## zynetic (12. Februar 2014)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Informatik und Computer passt in etwa so zusammen wie Architekt und Maurerkelle.


  diesen Vergleich finde ich gut!
Ich selbst habe eine Ausbildung zum Gestalter gemacht und dann Medienproduktion studiert. Wir hatten u.a. viel mit GameDesign in 3Ds max, Cinema etc. zu tun. Haben auch viel im grafischen Bereich gemacht, aber wie das dahinter funktioniert?! Kein schimmer... dafür sind die Informatiker die Brains. 
Ich denke wenn man in die Computerspielbranche will, gibt es neben der ganzen Privatschulen auch noch viele andere Möglichkeiten (staatliche Hochschulen), da der Ausbildungsmarkt ziemlich gewachsen ist.
Da wären z.B.: die Hochschule für Gestaltung und Kunst in Zürich, Uni Magdeburg mit Computervisualistik, Ludwigsburger Animationsinstitut oder die Hochschule für Film und Fernsehen in Potsdam.


----------

